# Történet, Torontóba mentem volna...



## Kriszta (2004 Június 30)

Kedves Torontói Magyarok!

28 éves, magyar lány vagyok, Budapesten élek és dolgozom. 3 
felsőfokú diplomám van az egyik a Cambridge-i Egyetemről. Egy 
történetet szeretnék elmesélni.

Egy hónappal ezelőtt a cég ahol dolgozom, egy amerikai nagyvállalat, 
megtisztelt azzal hogy két hétre augusztusban egy chicagoi oktatási 
kurzusra küldenek. Éppen ebben az időben egy kedves magyar 
származású kanadai házaspár akit több éve ismerünk Budapesten 
tartózkodott, többször voltak nálunk vendégségben is. Így a baráti 
kapcsolat alapján megkérdeztem őket, tudnának-e egy hétre július 
végén vendégül látni az otthonukban. Azt mondták örömmel fogadnak 
és az időpont is megfelel nekik. Még a meghívólevelet is megírták.
Két héttel később megvettem a repülőjegyet és elindítottam a vízum 
kiváltását. Felhívtam őket, hogy megmondjam mikor érkeztem és 
meddig maradok. Sajnos csak az üzenetrögzítő vette fel, én hagytam 
üzenetet és kértem, hogy hívjanak vissza. Másnap reggel egy Los 
Angelesi ismerősünk telefonál, hogy a torontói házaspárnak nem jó az 
időpont. Azóta többször próbáltam őket hívni, de csak az üzenetrögzítő 
válaszol, valószínűleg nem akarnak velem beszélni, ezért üzentek egy 
harmadik személyen keresztül. Szomorúnak találom, hogy nem akarják 
megmondani, mi az oka a hirtelen változásnak és hogy nem hajlandóak 
személyesen beszélni.

Sajnos a repülőjegyet és a vizumot már nem tudom visszaváltani, mert 
a tranzatlanti járatok telve vannak a kurzusra viszont el kell utaznom. A 
kellemesnek igérkező nyaralás így igencsak keserűre fordult, hiszen 
kispénzű turistaként igen nehezen tudnám kifizetni a 6 napi szállást.

Szeretnének benneteket megkérdezni, hogy lenne-e olyan család aki 
szívesen adna szállást Torontóban vagy a környékén. Az érkezésem 
időpontja július 24, a tovább indulásom augusztus 1.

Segítségeteket előre is köszönöm. Angol nyelven kiválóan beszélek, 
franciául is megértetem magam. Bármilyen visszajelzést köszönettel 
veszek. Kérem, hogy az email címemre írjatok: [email protected]


Üdvözlettel:


Hamara Kriszta


----------



## Chewataykay (2008 Október 19)

Mi lett a történet vége?


----------



## Rubio (2010 Március 19)

Ez engem is érdekelt volna, de ahogy a dátumokat elnézem, ezt már soha nem fogjuk megtudni...


----------



## szocske42 (2013 Szeptember 4)

Ez az a thread, ahova ketevente irunk.
Legkozelebb, aki ilyen helyzetbe kerul, annak ajanlom jo szivvel a couchsurfing-et vagy a bewelcome-t.
Mi evek ota adunk igy szallast turistaknak, mindig nagy elmeny.


----------

